# Loose fitting water tank on Londinium L1



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Just got this through in the post and I'm gagging to get it fired up but it doesn't feel like the water tank is seated right.

On my Rocket Giotto the tank properly latched into place and you knew it was in where as this just feels like it's bobbing around a bit. The nipple is definitely seated but it feels like the tank is sat a bit too high and the cover doesn't sit quite flush with the top of the machine.

I've tried gently pushing it once it's seated but it just pops back up. Any ideas?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Photos would help


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

The reservoir is empty so I imagine when it's full it will sit deeper just wanted to double check before I filled it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If the cover doesn't fit snugly, the reservoir isn't seated properly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Take the side panels off and check for obstructions.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Should it click into place? I think it's the valve at the bottom lifting it out slightly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Valve assembly should fit snug and not pop out, even slightly. It maybe that the sealing ring has become partly dislodged. Think you need to take a closer look.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Going by your picture it is not seated correctly

like TSK says remove the panels and see what's going on , it's not a tight fit, more of a snug


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I've pulled the two side panels off and can't see anything immediately wrong although I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for. I'll go take some pictures.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I forwarded Reiss some pictures of the tank, valve and how it was seated and he thought all looked in order and it may just be a stiff o-ring in the valve. I've filled it with water and it sits much better now so we're good to go! Thanks for the suggestions and I'll report back once I've got the beast dialled in!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great news, let the great coffee flow


----------

